# Alert!!! Missing dog Lake Eufaula!!!!!



## browningboy84 (Nov 24, 2015)

My male chocolate lab went missing this morning around Georgetown. Just north of Cool Branch Landing on Lake Eufaula. He had on an electric collar and the camo vest in the pic below. 


 If you find him, please contact me. $100 REWARD FOR HIM!!!!!!! I can't come home without him, according to my wife.


----------



## joey1919 (Nov 24, 2015)

Good luck, hope you find him


----------



## Dog Hunter (Nov 24, 2015)

Gator?


----------



## joey1919 (Nov 24, 2015)

Dog Hunter said:


> Gator?



Pretty cold this morning, hope not


----------



## Core Lokt (Nov 24, 2015)

Hope you find him. How did he go missing?


----------



## OptimumShine (Nov 24, 2015)

Good looking dog, hope you find him!


----------



## chadf (Nov 24, 2015)

How'd he go missing
Crummy feeling, been there, but not hunting


----------



## browningboy84 (Nov 24, 2015)

He busted out of my buddy's dog Pen.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Nov 24, 2015)

browningboy84 said:


> He busted out of my buddy's dog Pen.



Thought you was hunting.  Learned from Seminole over the years, its never to cold for them big lizards to be around.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Nov 24, 2015)

Tracking collar?  You said electric


----------



## tebigcountry (Nov 24, 2015)

Just like loosing a family member.....I wish you all the luck that you will find him my man.


----------



## browningboy84 (Nov 24, 2015)

Dog Hunter said:


> Thought you was hunting.  Learned from Seminole over the years, its never to cold for them big lizards to be around.



He busted out during the night. I left the vest on him cause of it being so cold, and the shock collar was left to make him stop digging. I last saw him in the pen around midnight. 4 am came, my buddy's dog was on the porch, Duke was nowhere to be found. It's heartbreaking.


----------



## specialk (Nov 24, 2015)

id post over in the fishing forum....


----------



## Dog Hunter (Nov 25, 2015)

It is a terrible feeling.  Any word on him today?  You live in the area?  If so, check between your house and his.  Collar have plates with correct info?


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 25, 2015)

Hope you find your dog.


----------



## browningboy84 (Nov 27, 2015)

He has been found!!!!! Back home safe now. Found him 4 miles away.


----------



## flatsmaster (Nov 28, 2015)

glad to hear it .... it was thanksgiving for you and xmas


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 28, 2015)

Great news


----------



## rbuck2 (Nov 28, 2015)

Good news Glad you found him


----------



## mmcdani (Nov 28, 2015)

glad to hear that. is the wife letting him go back. lol..mine wouldnt


----------



## Core Lokt (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## tebigcountry (Nov 30, 2015)

Great news my man.......great news


----------

